# Links to 2.5 to 2.0 Swap



## Harley-dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Anybody Have Any links To this swap or can it Be done Bought An 02 SE-R for $500 With A knock 2.0s are Cheaper & last longer Anybody done this Swap Or Know someone who has Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, you'll need:
b15 SR20DE motor
wiring harness
ECU
transmission
axles
motor mounts
gauge cluster
radiator

Probably some other stuff I haven't thought of yet. Maybe a new subframe, not sure.

I can't think of many who've done it except for maybe a few guys who went with the SR20DET which is a whole different animal.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

chimmike,

They're probably hard to find, but would the 2.5 they put in that special edition GXE be a possible 'easy' donor?

Harley-dog,

I know it's a gamble, but what about looking for another SER-R motor. I don't know if they are exempt from the Spec V butterfly screw problems which might be the source of your current knock issue.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's the same motor, the 2.5 "special edition" for the most part, from what I understand. 

Used QR25's from SER's or Specs are gonna be hit or miss, far too risky for my taste. but it would be less than swapping to an sr20.


----------



## Harley-dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys 2.0s are Cheap 2.5s are not That was my only Thought Thanks Though


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's why I mentioned the Special Edition 2.5 motor. They're not an "SE-R" motor and might slide under the radar cost wise. Something to check.........


----------



## Harley-dog (Dec 7, 2009)

All salvage Yards Know about the Nissan 2.5s they go for a small Fortune If you can find them at All


----------

